# The Lever Magazine



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Really pleased to see The Lever Magazine is now available in the U.K. direct from @DogandHat 😁

Claudio is a really lovely guy, passionate about lever machines, and along with his team plus expert contributors has compiled a compendium of lever related news, innovations, history and art. Well worth a read - issue 1 was good with issue 2 promising to be even better 😁

Reserve your copy at:

https://dogandhat.co.uk/pages/lever


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks Mildred.

From the above link to D&H, is this:

https://online.anyflip.com/argx/vmaq/mobile/index.html#p=1

an online version. Not quite as nice as holding a real magazine, but you do get to source the info in the 1st Edition for free!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Batian said:


> Thanks Mildred.
> 
> From the above link to D&H, is this:
> 
> ...


 If you click on the magazine link showing presale it takes you to the page to add the magazine to your basket for shipment from September 23rd of the printed issue (2)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like the Lever Magazine will be shipping this week 😁 🗞


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Ordered one earlier, also Su has kindly order some copies of the first one too 👍🏻


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Really loving the magazine 😍 the back cover inspired me . . . !!

Hoe you've got an Issue 1 left @DogandHat (going to look now!)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I also meant to say, the love the magazine team have for lever machines and coffee totally shines through - this is what our shared joy of coffee is all about in my book 🥰


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Dog and hat have the first one now too, will order later.


----------

